# Dragon vs.



## granfire (Jan 30, 2013)

the default speech recognition on windows....

Hubby has been kicking a few things around he thinks he needs to write down, but even though he actually had typing in school (when earth was cooling and the dinosaurs roamed) he hates the idea of doing it the old fashioned way. A shame, really, since he has some tall tales to tell.

I have been playing with the speech recognition and find it ok, if I keep it up and train myself and the machine for proper usage (I would love to play WoW with it, but it's not working that well so far... )

Now, is Dragon so much better that it justifies spending 50-90 bucks on it?


----------



## Steve (Jan 30, 2013)

Dragon is really good, but as with anything, there is a learning curve.  Also, bear in mind that people think that speaking into a microphone is easy, but it's actually pretty darned hard unless it's a subject to which you've given a lot of thought, or you are very organized.


----------



## granfire (Jan 30, 2013)

Steve said:


> Dragon is really good, but as with anything, there is a learning curve.  Also, bear in mind that people think that speaking into a microphone is easy, but it's actually pretty darned hard unless it's a subject to which you've given a lot of thought, or you are very organized.



yeah, I know, it's really weird and I tend to sit up straight and talk funny. :lol:

but how much better is it than the program I already have?
There are things I keep forgetting how to do so I end up using the keyboard anyhow....some stuff I can't gt to work...
oh, and I think it does not work on Open Office, not sure if Word accepts it....


----------



## Steve (Jan 30, 2013)

granfire said:


> yeah, I know, it's really weird and I tend to sit up straight and talk funny. :lol:
> 
> but how much better is it than the program I already have?
> There are things I keep forgetting how to do so I end up using the keyboard anyhow....some stuff I can't gt to work...
> oh, and I think it does not work on Open Office, not sure if Word accepts it....


Dragon works great with MS Office products.  The really cool thing about Dragon is, if you commit to using it exclusively, you will learn all sorts of shortcuts and commands that allow you to run your computer completely hands free.  You can also create macros, so that you can automate multi-step tasks with a single command.

That said, while I'm a huge fan of Dragon for some people, I wouldn't use it myself.  I type over 80 words per minute, and have no problem putting thought to paper.  Where it's proven itself to me is for people with whom I work, who are mobility impaired and cannot physically operate a mouse or keyboard.  I know people who use Dragon to varying degrees due to conditions as minor as carpal tunnel and up to folks who use it 100% who are double amputee or are otherwise not able to type or move a mouse.  

So, bottom line is that it depends upon how committed you are to using it as a tool.  If the intention is to dabble, the learning curve might be prohibitive and you would never get to the deep features of the program, which would distinguish it from the simple speech to text function in Windows.   It's like comparing Photoshop to MS Paint.  If you're just looking to do very, very basic stuff, you might not need Photoshop.  But if you put in the sweat equity to learn the program, you'll be able to do a lot of really cool stuff with it.


----------



## granfire (Jan 30, 2013)

I mean , speech recognition is supposed to help you run the computer hands off...

man, according to Meavis Beacon, I can only muster 40 wpm, MAX....I am jealous.


----------



## Carol (Jan 30, 2013)

I used to work in speech recognition for a company that was merged in to Dragon Systems.  It is excellent software and what the speech scientists can do would blow your mind.  

I'd say the extra money is worth it for someone who wants to use it.  I have no desire for it, the only time I use speech-to-text is on my Droid (I love it there!)   I wouldn't own a Dragon package for my laptop, I also type 80-90WPM and think that life is noisy enough, I don't want to add to it.  But for people interested in speech-to-text, Dragon is an awesome package.


----------



## granfire (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok, I about broke down and bought it


but:

the store had the basic version for about 50 bucks.
I know there is a version for 90, and I saw now one for twice that price....

what is the difference?

What I (we) have is windows on our machines, headsets (logitec, cheapos) and windows 7.
one r the other had the word program upgraded, I opted for Open Office instead, cos I am cheap (and it only cost me a couple of sleepless nights, finding 2500 lost words for NaNo...) 

what is different between the 50, 90 and 180 dollar version? 
I don't think hubby's cell falls under 'blue tooth as microphone' though it is smarter than me.....

The cheapo version i can pick up tomorrow, the others I have to order or drive across town.....


----------

